# Retrofitting older stereo model



## razzzberries (Jul 5, 2018)

About to acquire a 2014 Jetta Sportwagen; really excited about everything about the car except the touchscreen stereo console.
Is it possible to swap the newer touchscreen systems for older VW consoles (99-09) that are simpler and less intrusive?
All I desire is CD player, AM/FM, and AUX. 
I do not care about losing bluetooth, backup camera, etc. 
Please do not tell me that I am better off with the newer technology. 

Thanks!


----------

